# Any thing new in dog house heaters?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yesterday replaced the 40 watt bulb in the dog house and realized I would be running out of the 40 watt bulbs some day. We had bought a bunch when they said they would discontinue them. 
My dog houses are insulated with 3 inches of bead board insulation floor sides and roof. They are also inside the pole barn with a wind deflector entrance a door that is closed up at night and really cold windy days.
I have put carpet down on the floors but they still will drag it out and play with it too, silly pups.

So what to use to heat the houses with when I run out of 40 watt bulbs?

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we put a heated dog pillow in ours. think we got it at walmart or Farm and Fleet


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I mentioned the carpet because I don't think they would leave a heat pad alone either.

A pet bed is just a big toy to them.

 Al


----------

